# At what age did you first use the computer? and what kind was it?



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

I started playing around with computers since I was 7. I would draw on MS paint, and play CD rom games This was on windows 95

started playing online at age 8. on windows 98

Just curious to see how long people on here have been using computers.

now 2 year olds play on their parents tablet/smartphone! (btw I would NEVER let a little kid touch my electronics):no






remember when the Internet was still a new thing?^^


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

In school, An AppleII in the early nineties.

We played fun games in computer class like number crunchers, where in the world is carmen sandiego, and oregon trail.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Not sure about the age but it was a C64 then an IBM 386 PC.


----------



## BelieveInFreedom (Jun 29, 2013)

I had my first computer around 7-8 years old. I can't remember the make, all I can remember was that the monitor was like a brick. All I ever played at that time was Rollercoaster Tycoon. Loved that game!


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

rdrr said:


> In school, An AppleII in the early nineties.
> 
> We played fun games in computer class like number crunchers, where in the world is carmen sandiego, and oregon trail.


thats what i played too in 4th-6th grade i feel pretty old.

my first computer was when i was about 9 a 386 computer 33 mhz, windows 3.1 i played hugo jungle of doom and wolfenstein on it.

we got internet with aol when in the mid 1990's. my dad had internet in the early 90's via satellite to do stock trading.


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

I was probably around 10. It was something like this.










It had no hard drive, just two floppy drives. You would boot up DOS on one disk and then the program you wanted on the other. It had a color monitor though. I played the **** out of some kings quest. Damn that game was so ****ing hard though.


----------



## Harmeulius (Jun 24, 2013)

I was 4 I think or something close to that. I used to play postman pat on an Amiga 500.

In that time the Amiga was a top computer, my brothers friends always came over to play on our amiga, because it looked so much better than the computers they had.

Sweet memories......


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I first used one when I was 7. In second grade, we'd play educational games and use Word to type assignments. Then, in school periodically after that, but I didn't really start to know computers until May 2002 when my mom got the internet and I got a comp my uncle gave me.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

2002 I think, it was an old hp with windows xp which I learned python on later we actually still have it but it's not used.


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

Frostbite said:


> I was probably around 10. It was something like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That thing is a dinosaur! haha


----------



## jc90 (Jun 24, 2013)

I can relate to a lot of these replies. I remember using computers as early as elementary school and playing math games. The first computer I had at home was a Windows 98(I think). I was infatuated with paint and wind sweeper. Roller Coaster Tycoon was the bomb back in the day. I also fell in love with the first Sims games. Now I just stay on facebook.


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

Don't remember what age but it was on the windows 95. Plaed the incredible machine 2 which I am currently close to compleating (with no walkthrogh it's pretty tougth going), astrofire and Swiv 3D which are 2 games that don't really appeal to me now


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I think I was 18. I took a few classes at college (Lotus and Wordperfect) Didn't get internet at home till I was 26.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

It was a 486 in the early 90's that we got for free. A year or two went by with no computer to use then my parents bought a $4000 pentium 90 lol which ran windows 95.


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)

Windows 95. My nana started teaching me when I was four. She introduced me to Myst when I was about five. <3 her for it.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't even remember.. Ive always had a computer? My uncle use to write medical programming for computers and hed always give us his hand me downs. The earliest I remember having one was Kindergarten. My mom use to buy me educational games and junk like that. Its crazy how weve gone from floppy disks to Steam.

Haha I remember playing the old Oregon trail and Carmen SanDiego games at school. Its funny everyone use to think they were so cool. Im pretty sure I got this screen every damn time:










Minus the Raptor Jesus.. although that's pretty cool.


----------



## Gurosan (Sep 4, 2012)

tes III morrowind
/thread


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

Noca said:


> It was a 486 in the early 90's that we got for free. A year or two went by with no computer to use then my parents bought a $4000 pentium 90 lol which ran windows 95.


computers were that much back then??


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

my dad bought a midwest micro 166 ghz pentium,2 gb hd for around $2800+15" monitor for $530 in 1996.


----------



## GTX8350 (Jul 20, 2013)

first thing about pc's i remember was messing with an old ms-dos pc.. my dad had a windows 98 pc. I was born in 1994 and i think i was 6/7.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I started using a computer when i was quite old. We just couldn't afford them, so i was a late pc bloomer compared to everyone else.

I remember playing Warcraft 2 and Diablo 1 on that old Pentium my friend bought for like 2500$.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I got a C64 with cassette tape drive and ****load of pirated games, when i was 5 or 6. The ridiculous loading times were something that i really don't miss. Games i remember: Commando, Donald Duck's Playground, Epyx-sport games, Ghostbusters, Batman, Snoopy, Deja Vu.
I tried Commando on emulator few years ago and couldn't get past the first level. As a kid i played through that game dozens of times, and considered it being fairly easy one.

Commando's Main Theme is still awesome.














I never had an Amiga myself, but spend lot of time at friend's house playing Sensible Soccer, Superfrog, Flashback, North & South etc. 
Also, my cousin had a 486 with games like Red Baron, Chuck Yeager's Air Combat, Formula One Grand Prix, Wolfenstein 3D, Commander Keens, Duke Nukem 1&2.
My first PC was a Pentium 75 with 8mb of RAM and BSOD 95, at age 11.



Frostbite said:


> I played the **** out of some kings quest. Damn that game was so ****ing hard though.


Oh God, NOOOH! I'm still having nightmares of KQ III and KQ VI. I like my adventures without sudden, unexpected deaths and moments like "Whoops, you forgot to pickup that stone at the beginning of the game, and you can't get back anymore, so unless you have a previous save which allows you to load it and get the damn rock, you're pretty much effed here. Have a nice day."
Only Sierra adventures i enjoyed were Quest for Glory-series and Gabriel Knights.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Windows 98. I either spent my time drawing on MS Paint or staring at that maze screensaver. :lol


----------



## starsonfire (May 28, 2013)

I was 15 when we got our first computer. It had one of those heavy old style monitors, not the flat screen ones like they do now. It also had dial up internet, which I was only allowed to use for an hour a day. It was slow and expensive lol.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

...I think I was around 5 when we got this. It played atari cartriges, and also had a sold-separately floppy disk drive that we'd use to play pirated games my Dad brought home. There was no monitor; you just plugged it into your TV like a game console. We had a word processing program, and something called "print shop" but other than that we just played games on it.


----------



## asphodel (Apr 30, 2013)

I started on the Windows 95 when I was 7-8 for writing, games, and Paint.



alieneyed said:


> Windows 95. My nana started teaching me when I was four. She introduced me to Myst when I was about five. <3 her for it.


That game almost drove me insane. I played Lightouse, which was like a simpler but more terrifying version.


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

TI-99/4a in 1981

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Texas_Instruments_TI-99/4A

Had to save/load programs by cassette tape.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

Windows 95 at school around 8. Played pajama sam later on and some really old looking math games.


----------



## SkyHighShy (Jul 9, 2013)

I was 7 and it was a Gateway. lol, Gateway had the system games.


----------



## Veritastar (Aug 16, 2011)

When I was in the first grade I think. I used the Internet a few times starting at six, it was still fairly new still. I used it a little for years until I was 16 when I started really getting into it.


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

We got our first family computer in 1998. I was about 6 (1st grade). Before that, my brother and I used to play around with the computers in a local computer store.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

komorikun said:


> I think I was 18. I took a few classes at college (Lotus and Wordperfect) Didn't get internet at home till I was 26.


Found the receipt for the first computer I bought. Bought it at Circuit City in 1995 for $2000. The computer was $1580 and monitor was $220. I only used it for 18 months since I left the country in 1996. Kind of wasteful....

$2000 is about $3000 in today's money.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

2004, when I was 9 years old. It was my dad's big computer tower. I remember playing Half life 2 and Doom 3 on it. I didn't really take the internet seriously back then, so I didn't go on it much.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

I was about 4 years old when I first played half-life 1, pretty scary


----------



## maninabox (Aug 23, 2012)

I think I was like 5 ... don't really remember. It was the Packard Bell Legend 386SX running windows 3.1 haha. 25 MHz, 2 MB of Ram, floppy drive, 105 MB hard drive. Thing was a beast :haha .... And I think it was a couple grand at the time lol.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Didn't get internet at home till I was 26.


Wow you had a deprived childhood.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

It was windows 98 I think. I didn't bother about using it before then, and they were always second hand computers from my uncle or someone x_x


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

changeme77 said:


> Wow you had a deprived childhood.


I think the internet came to Japan a bit later than America.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

komorikun said:


> I think the internet came to Japan a bit later than America.


I think Japanese people just don't like change. You're still using yahoo search engine lol.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

changeme77 said:


> I think Japanese people just don't like change. You're still using yahoo search engine lol.


Oh yeah, that is still popular there. I'm not Japanese by the way. I was just living there and moved (1996) right before internet at home started to become common in the US.

Japanese also don't use dryers. They like to hang dry their clothes. It's a real pain in the ***...


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Oh yeah, that is still popular there. I'm not Japanese by the way. I was just living there and moved (1996) right before internet at home started to become common in the US.
> 
> Japanese also don't use dryers. They like to hang dry their clothes. It's a real pain in the ***...


Why do you feel the need to conform if you are not Japanese? Is it actually impossible to buy a dryer?


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

Age 4. The model and brand I don't know. My fathers company just switched out computers every year or two so there is really no telling. There were no games. I learned to type using my typewriter, and wrote stories using the land line. The game I had later on that was mentioned in my youtube video was this one.

http://www.c64-wiki.com/index.php/Donald_Duck%27s_Playground


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

changeme77 said:


> Why do you feel the need to conform if you are not Japanese? Is it actually impossible to buy a dryer?


Very expensive. They have them at laundromats but not at homes normally.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I have no idea about the age or make. I just remember going on it at school to go on Paint and play Neopets and that pinball thing. I don't think I actually got the internet at home until I was about 11.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Charmander said:


> I don't think I actually got the internet at home until I was about 11.


I was 15 before I got the net at home! :cry


----------



## OtherBrain (Jul 4, 2013)

2000


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I remember we had a ZX Spectrum, a Sega, then later an Amiga (I loved playing _Knights of the Sky_, _Championship Manager_ and Sensible Soccer on that).


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Age 5 and I had an old Apple II with oregon trail on diskette.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

It must have been the Apple ][e. I did not own one, but that was the standard for the ones we used in school back in the 80 IIRC. The first computer my family owned was a commodore, which could take cartriges in the rear. I'm not sure if that is the C64 or another model. The first computer I purchased must have been around '95, it was a 486.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I got an old Amstrad 464 I think the number was or sumthin similar anyway, in bout 1992 at age 8 or thereabouts, I used to play conan the barbarian which was impossible, a wrestling game with hulk Hogan,the ultimate warrior an few other 80's wrestling stars in it, an a formula 1 game... super Nintendo was my first good console though...street fighter, an super Mario....


----------



## Anxious2 (Jun 5, 2013)

The first computer I remember using ran windows 3 I think. I just used it for some educational games. I was probably 5 or 6 then but I'm not really sure.

When I was a bit older I got a used windows 95 machine. I remember using paint, playing pinball, minesweeper, and roller coaster tycoon.


----------



## Dark Shines (Feb 11, 2013)

I must've been around 8 or 9 back in 1987/88, it was a ZX Spectrum 48k, with the rubber keys. My first computer was an Amstrad CPC464. That was alongside the old BBC micros that were finding their way into primary schools all over the country. I then had a brief spell with an IBM XT I think it was(similar to the one you pictured Frostbite!) and then moved onto an Amiga 500+ with a 250mb SCSI drive. I also had spells with the C16, C64, Spectrum +2b and Atari ST520 and obviously consoles(Master System, Genesis, SNES, Amiga CD32, Sega Saturn, PS1, PS2 and now PS3).

My first proper Windows based PC was a Pentium 133 non-MMX running windows 95, but I didn't get online until 1999/2000.  I feel kind of privileged to have seen computers evolve from what they were to what they are now to be honest, they're real powerhouses now and I love 'em still, but they're all just different versions of the same machine now and none of them have any soul anymore. :lol


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I got my first computer when I was about 12 years old. It was a Commodore VIC-20.


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

5?


----------



## SaneCatLady (Jul 16, 2013)

Canucklehead said:


> Age 5 and I had an old Apple II with oregon trail on diskette.


Ohh Yeah! And number munchers and word muncher...those games were prime in the day.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I was 10 (it was 1980). It was a Radio Shack TRS-80. I remember you had to hook it up to a tv, it had no drives, and used a tape recorder to save files. My parents never got any games for it. I spent part of that summer trying to learn basic, to learn how to program it to do something, anything.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

about age 10... a dell XD


----------



## Minato (Sep 9, 2012)

First it was a webtv, then I eventually got an actual pc. It was a Hewlett Packard 633mhz intel celeron processor, 64mb ram, 12gig HDD.

Here she is, a real beaut. I did not have speakers on the monitor, though.

http://reviews.cnet.com/desktops/hp-pavilion-8750-c/4505-3118_7-31098742.html


----------



## Downtheroad (Jul 20, 2013)

I was 2 just about to turn 3. Warcraftrcs and humans. Was a dell if I remember correctly.


----------



## Downtheroad (Jul 20, 2013)

Downtheroad said:


> Warcraftrcs and humans.


did not see that happening


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Around grade 1 or so. It was an apple IIe in the school computer room.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

It was 3 years ago, when I was 41. Toshiba laptop.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I have been using computers for my whole life. It started all on my mothers 25mhz 386 playing DOS video games around 1994-1995 or so when I was in grade 3 or 4.

My memory of my childhood is rather foggy in my old age, to say the least.


----------



## miamidragon (Jun 6, 2013)

Apple IIe was the first one I used. It was in elementary school and we didn't have games, just that Logo program with the turtle. Taught you to make programs to draw pictures. First computer at home wasn't until the mid 90's; 486 with Windows 3.1. Already out of date when we got it, but all we could afford at the time.


----------



## talisman (Aug 5, 2005)

I must have been 8 or 9 (perhaps younger) when my Dad gave me his old Atari ST. I also used my Dad's 486 for a few years before we got our first Pentium PC when I was 11 or 12.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I was 4 or 5. It was a Gateway computer.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

First used an Apple computer in 1st grade, 1991. I got to be the first in my class to use it, because the day we got it, I had to leave for the hospital to have an arm cast removed. A happy memory, indeed.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

I remember them trying to make us use one when we were like in the 2nd grade. 

I didn't get my first computer until I was 11 years old in 2004...and holy **** that thing was terrible. We finally got one worth using like 2 years later.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

2001, I think. 
Windows 98
nVidia Riva TNT2 64
150RAM
:clap


----------



## bddteengirl (Jul 28, 2013)

I got my first own PC when I was 7, and I really wish I didn't get it. Got me addicted for years, and I still am.. Well I'm 15 now, so from 7 to 15 years old. So much wasted time of my childhood. :blank But it's a nice escape from the real world..


----------



## HilarityEnsues (Oct 4, 2012)

Kindergarten, if I had to guess based on pictures an apple IIGS. Ironic how I got my start on apple products and I refuse to buy anything from them at all.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

My family had a Windows 98 and I would play that yetti ski game (and always die)

I also played with a mathbusters cd rom with those martians...

When I was 9-10, my brother began to play counter strike and let me play....and a 2 year addiction began before I developed social anxiety.


----------



## Soundboy (Feb 16, 2013)

I started using my dad desktop around 1999-2000. Got me hooked up till this day


----------



## Isp3c (May 14, 2013)

We got our Pentium 120MHZ in 1995 ish, I remember that I was one of the first kids in my class to have access to the Internet on the venerable 28.8 modem (the school library did not have it yet) and I had a huge leg up for projects etc. It had a 1gb HDD and the first game that we couldn't run due to hardware was the SimCopter add on for SimCity I was heartbroken because all I wanted to do was explore my cities from the air. 



Good times...


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Probably in kindergarten or first grade. They were so huge and ancient


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

First thing I remember using was this






I'm pretty sure the only game they had for it was some Buck Rogers game. The girl who lived across from me had some kind of an early computer that she let me borrow sometimes but I don't remember what it was called.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

BelieveInFreedom said:


> I had my first computer around 7-8 years old. I can't remember the make, all I can remember was that the monitor was like a brick. All I ever played at that time was Rollercoaster Tycoon. Loved that game!


I played that too! Ah, childhood.


----------



## Inscrutable Banana (Apr 1, 2008)

Playing Oregon Trail on an Apple II in a Boys & Girls Club when I was about 6-years old, if memory serves me right. Didn't end up owning my first computer until late 2000 or early 2001, though.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Idk. A little kid. I didn't really know how to use it till high school.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Age 13, at school. A very long time ago. I dont remember what kind it was. Just that it was very old.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

4, on a Windows 95.
I wasn't really sure what I was doing on it mind you and my father never seemed very pleased to have a small child messing around on his computer, lol.


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

I was 8. Parents bought me an Atari XEGS with everything, disk drive, printer, etc.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My first computer? 31 years ago. I was in the third grade - the Commodore Vic20 that used the television set as a screen. Programs could be written, but they were saved on audio cassette tapes in a special player. 

I remember my dad playing chess on that thing all the time :lol.

My first mainstream computer was purchased in the summer of 1986 (I had just turned 11 and was about to enter the sixth grade). That computer didn't have a hard drive, and took a floppy disk to boot up. I think they called those the 8088 or 8086 or something like that. It was made by Leading Edge, which was another big computer company at the time. 

I even remember all the 90-minute trips the family would make to Columbus to the computer store :lol. 

Actually - I need to thank you for this thread. It just brought back some good memories.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I have vague recollections of being 4 or 5 and using a computer that ran on ms-dos that's all i remember.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

It was an Apple IIGS I played educational games on when I was around 7 or 8 years old.


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

I was in my mid/late 50s and I've no idea what it was.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I can't remember for sure, maybe around 4 on the school computers.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

It would have been the late 80's or at the latest 1990 and I was around six. It was one of the Tandy series, I don't know which one. It used the 5.25 inch floppy disks. I don't think it had a hard drive and it was DOS only. The monitor was green only. I had a few games on floppy disk, the one I remember most was Zork.


----------



## Mochyn (Jan 6, 2014)

I was about 6, it was a BBC/Acorn computer and I remember playing Hopper/Frogger, awww I loved it


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> My first mainstream computer was purchased in the summer of 1986. That computer didn't have a hard drive, and took a floppy disk to boot up. I think they called those the 8088 or 8086 or something like that.


 The 8088 was my first real computer. But mine didn't have a hard drive either. Built it myself in a class I took at a community college in 1991. Shortly thereafter I acquired a 286. That one had a 16 MB hard drive or something ridiculously tiny like that. I then sold both of them and didn't get back into computers until around 2000.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

WillYouStopDave said:


> The 8088 was my first real computer. But mine didn't have a hard drive either. Built it myself in a class I took at a community college in 1991. Shortly thereafter I acquired a 286. That one had a 16 MB hard drive or something ridiculously tiny like that. I then sold both of them and didn't get back into computers until around 2000.


 I have a whole progression of computers after the 1986 one :lol.

The 286 we got was purchased in 1990 and had two floppy drives....one had to be converted from 5 1/4" to 3 1/2" in 1993 so I could save my programming files in college :lol. I had that thing until 1997 (I think I remember selling the 1986 one for $50 - it had the monochrome green screen until it blew and then we had the amber display monitor as a replacement. I hated to see that one go!).

I still have the 1997 256MB RAM computer that I retired in 2004 for a 512MB to 1GB model.
I still have the 2004 model that I retired for my 2012 8GB machine :lol.
You can tell I work with computers .

My work desktop is 16Gb and Quad Core. It's disgusting to think that if I had waited another year, I could have purchased a 16Gb instead.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Do you guys remember electronic typewriters? I remember my dad being real happy about his. You could delete, correct, and move things around easily. Think it had some memory. Or maybe they were called word processors.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Do you guys remember electronic typewriters? I remember my dad being real happy about his. You could delete, correct, and move things around easily. Think it had some memory. Or maybe they were called word processors.


 Yes. We had one all the way through my childhood years but we didn't have any dedicated place to put it so it had to stay in this case that looked like a plastic suitcase and it would sit in corners or behind doors. Sometimes I would get it out and play with it. I'm pretty sure it weighed like 50 pounds. It had a correcting strip on the ribbon but it wasn't long before it was all worn off so you had to hit the correct key 20 times to correct a mistake.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I remember using acorn computers occasionally in infant school when I was about 7.

In 1998 we had this one: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_Personal_System/2#Models

It had a few programs on but I only used it for this one game. I don't remember it too well now, but you had to fit blocks together sort of like 3D tetris or something I guess.

My house is full of computers at the moment lol... It's like a PC repair shop in here or something. There's my pc, my brothers pc, my laptop, my mums laptop, my dad's old laptop, two old pc's, that ibm pc, another pc in the shed, tons of monitors... I'm not even going to go into all the attic stuff... There's a ZX spectrum somewhere too...


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Yes. We had one all the way through my childhood years but we didn't have any dedicated place to put it so it had to stay in this case that looked like a plastic suitcase and it would sit in corners or behind doors. Sometimes I would get it out and play with it. I'm pretty sure it weighed like 50 pounds. It had a *correcting strip on the ribbon* but it wasn't long before it was all worn off so you had to hit the correct key 20 times to correct a mistake.


I don't think it was that big. I think you are talking about an electric typewriter rather than a word processor.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> I don't think it was that big. I think you are talking about an electric typewriter rather than a word processor.


 Yeah. They were actually expensive at one time. My sister had a word processor briefly but I don't remember much about it. It was more like a computer though.


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

In the mid/late 90s. Pretty sure I was about 6 years old?

We had one or two in the classroom and they were loaded with educational games. I think we got a home computer the same year, and my dad insisted it also be loaded with educational games.

Not sure what kind it was. I just remember that it had lots of games and Netscape Navigator.


----------



## Inscrutable Banana (Apr 1, 2008)

Relz said:


> In the mid/late 90s. Pretty sure I was about 6 years old?
> 
> We had one or two in the classroom and they were loaded with educational games. I think we got a home computer the same year, and my dad insisted it also be loaded with educational games.
> 
> Not sure what kind it was. I just remember that it had lots of games and Netscape Navigator.


I played so much Math Blaster as a kid, but I'm still terrible at math. ¬_¬


----------



## fcmallari02 (Dec 2, 2013)

Well I think I was Just 8 years old that time when we had the first computer


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

computers were pretty dull back in the day for me until my dad bought a 386 for the family. I know I used a computer in kindergarten or 1st grade, most likely a mac. I remember playing this maze type game on it.


----------

